# Banks county



## hoochman2 (Sep 23, 2009)

I hunt on 125 ac off of martin bridge rd went down sept 19th but it was pouring rain moved a couple of stands didnt really see much deer sign anyone else seeing any acorns or deer  :d


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 24, 2009)

Have not got to hunt much, opening weekend saw four, acorns not doing much, going this evening let you know tomorrow what I saw.


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 29, 2009)

What part of the county do you hunt in


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 30, 2009)

Off Damascus Road, not sure of the name of the road. Spelling my not be correct.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm hunting over some decent white oaks. There's def a few on the ground but no deer yet. This is my first evening hunting this spot. I got
in late so I might have pushed em out.


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 6, 2009)

i hope they come in for you georgiadawg what part of banks county do you hunt


----------



## Lurch2824 (Oct 9, 2009)

Been seeing them either late in the afternoon or night. Almost hit a 8 pt the other night coming out of my road but I havent seen him in the woods yet. He was with a couple of does.


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone smoke one this weekend in banks ill be their for the gun opener imgoing to cedar creek 13-16th good luck to all


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 24, 2009)

I live on Damascus Rd and my neighbor (wife's uncle) shot a nice 8pt behind our house (family land of 50 acres) and there was a 6 pt with it...the 2 big 10's and big 8 are still out there somewhere .  I've been seeing does in the fields in the evenings driving home from work.  I saw a cowhorn spike this morning behind the house a little after 8:00.  I do most of my hunting behind the house, but I go to some private lands in Stephens and Franklin, and hit the NF lands in Stephens.


----------



## nwebb (Oct 24, 2009)

beginnersluck said:


> I live on Damascus Rd and my neighbor (wife's uncle) shot a nice 8pt behind our house (family land of 50 acres) and there was a 6 pt with it...the 2 big 10's and big 8 are still out there somewhere .  I've been seeing does in the fields in the evenings driving home from work.  I saw a cowhorn spike this morning behind the house a little after 8:00.  I do most of my hunting behind the house, but I go to some private lands in Stephens and Franklin, and hit the NF lands in Stephens.}[/QUOTE}
> 
> We have land on 105 but my dad hasn't had any luck so far. Do u think that he could come hunt on your land sometime?


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 24, 2009)

nwebb said:


> beginnersluck said:
> 
> 
> > I live on Damascus Rd and my neighbor (wife's uncle) shot a nice 8pt behind our house (family land of 50 acres) and there was a 6 pt with it...the 2 big 10's and big 8 are still out there somewhere .  I've been seeing does in the fields in the evenings driving home from work.  I saw a cowhorn spike this morning behind the house a little after 8:00.  I do most of my hunting behind the house, but I go to some private lands in Stephens and Franklin, and hit the NF lands in Stephens.}[/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## nwebb (Oct 25, 2009)

beginnersluck said:


> nwebb said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody on 105 shot a big 10 last year that was in my back yard all summer.  I had been after it for 2 years.  It had some monster brow tines and a tall, wide rack.  Shot it in the butt and didn't kill it...gang green set in and somebody found it in some bushes on NF land a few days later.  Sad
> ...


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 26, 2009)

my son and i hunted saturday morning and we saw nothing the wind blew to much but we have lots of acorns and lots of buck sign last year we had a bg problem with an idiot from ajoining property sitting in our stands we caught him in my dads stand and if you ask me thats nothing but stealing but now we have things in place so this want happen any more if i find out their back on my property i will get the law involved this time


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 27, 2009)

nwebb said:


> beginnersluck said:
> 
> 
> > its right before you get to Swinehart's coming from 441. It joins forestry service.
> ...


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 27, 2009)

hoochman2 said:


> my son and i hunted saturday morning and we saw nothing the wind blew to much but we have lots of acorns and lots of buck sign last year we had a bg problem with an idiot from ajoining property sitting in our stands we caught him in my dads stand and if you ask me thats nothing but stealing but now we have things in place so this want happen any more if i find out their back on my property i will get the law involved this time



I'd have already gotten the law involved.  It's sorry if you ask me.


----------



## bushpig1998 (Oct 28, 2009)

Have 6 or so that frequent my property every morning...right outside Baldwin. 2 of them are decent sized bucks. We'll see what happens this season.


----------



## ssmith (Oct 30, 2009)

*Little Buck*

Had a 3 pointer playing around with a doe in backyard last Sunday-


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 2, 2009)

we hunted saturday evening my buddie killed a very nice 8 pt that was 17 1/4 in wide  between three of us we saw 8 deer 2 bucks and 6 does how did everyone else do


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 3, 2009)

hoochman2 said:


> i hope they come in for you georgiadawg what part of banks county do you hunt



I live in the southern tip of Banks about 2 miles from exit 154 on I-85.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 3, 2009)

hoochman2 said:


> I hunt on 125 ac off of martin bridge rd went down sept 19th but it was pouring rain moved a couple of stands didnt really see much deer sign anyone else seeing any acorns or deer  :d



You should be pretty close to me I would say. I'm hunting off of 59 though not Martin Bridge


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Anybody seeing and rut signs yet? Chasing, fighting, and what not. I plan on going in the morning and going ahead and filling one of my buck tags.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 4, 2009)

hunted tuesday morning missed three does let a spike and a 4pt walk so maybe my son can get a shot saturday it was a good morning the 4pt came in grunting and chaseing a doe that was pretty cool the 8pt that we killed saturday was just getting started his hocks were black but his neck wasnt swelled if your close to me you better wacth out i have got some rouges that border me i found two stands tuesday on my property last year i caught them in my stands and this year i have pictures of them again i have got dnr involved now good luck to ya


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've had the same problem but I got one to leave two years ago. Last year I had pictures of some coming into one of my food plots on fourwheelers and stuff. How far is your land off the interstate.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 4, 2009)

about two miles we have to be right on top of each other send me a pm so we can see how close we really are or maybe we can swap phone #s


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 4, 2009)

also i have the name phone # to the president of the land behind me


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 19, 2009)

any body seeing any rutting in banks county hunted this morning and seen nothing


----------



## jrfinch (Nov 21, 2009)

I have really started seeing scrapes this past week. But I havent seen any chasing. The last five years it has been the week of Thanksgiving or the week after.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nice 9 pointer*

Shot this one Saturday 11/21-saw eight does , then this one.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice buck, looks familiar - off 336?


----------



## ssmith (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope,near old 441  in Homer, I went this morning and could have shot a nice six pointer, decided to keep the last buck free in hopes of a bigger one. Sure are moving now. Saw no does though.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 24, 2009)

*BC Rut Report*

Well I hunted yesterday evening (11-23) and had one of the better hunts of the year. I watched 4 different does in my food plot for over an hour. I was just waiting on the buck to be behind them but nothing at all. Finally all but the last one left and it was getting dark. She was about half way down the 200yrd plot when i heard something busting through the woods at the left bottom. Here pops out a deer trotting straight up the food plot. The other doe takes off. I get to looking through my scope for bone and notice its a doe. It trotts all the way up the food plot with its big tail just swaying back and forth. After she gets about half way I start to hear her bleating. I have to say that that is the first time Ive heard one bleat and it sounds pretty different than the old can to me. But I waited till darkness finally took over and nothing was trailing her and I know she was ready to be bred.  Going after them again in the am and probably everyday this week in hopes of my big eight if he is still alive. Good luck!!! Oh and my buddy said hes been seeing some chasing on his property the last week so it should be here.

Dexter


----------



## cball917 (Nov 24, 2009)

a good buddy of mine sent me a pic this am. his sone killed a nice 8. around 135" somewhere in banks. i dont know exactly where he hunts but it was a nice deer and i no it was from banks


----------



## ssmith (Dec 1, 2009)

*Tuesday*

Hunted this morning -ran a doe off as I went into the woods at daylight-had a spike come by around 9:30 and that was all.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone had any luck this week what is the rut looking like


----------



## bowhunter121 (Dec 5, 2009)

hunted banks county this morning and saw nothing


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 21, 2009)

anyone had any luck in banks county recently


----------



## ssmith (Dec 28, 2009)

Hunted with Grandson-last Wed am,pm, and Thurs morning. Saw nothing but a fox. Went Saturday pm and ran off a deer as I went in woods couldn't tell what it was.
Had a nice six pointer after a doe on Monday of Christmas week, wanted to save for my grandson but no luck.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 28, 2009)

hunted the day after christmas and killed two does i hope your grandson gets a shot before the end of the year those kids are the future of our sport


----------

